# My hunting for this 2010 in USA



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

I might just be home for more "Bosveld" Hunting

Cheers

"VAN"


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Van,

Baie geluk vir die lekker trophy.
I heard it is not easy to hunt turkeys.


----------



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

*Nog als Moeilik*

The Turkey hunt was fun and I would do it anytime again. It is something completely different and they are NOT STUPID!!!

Got my own Turkey cals and called it in Plenty of fun.

Cheers

"VAN"


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Interesting. Congratulations.


----------



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

*Dankie*

Jip it was good but the best thing is that i got my date flying back to South Africa after 12 months in the US and i am planning a nice hunting trip, So if you have a contact no of a good place were we can hunt plaese let me know. it will be for me my wife and my son. Anything from Rooibok to Blouwildebees, and or Wharthog.

Have a look at my web site. WWW.vansknives.co.za

Cheers

"VAN"


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Had a look at your website. You really do some nice work. Great stuff.


----------



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

*Thanks for Looking*

Thanks for the compliment, Like a friend of mine always said that is what makes my boat float LOL

Cheers

"VAN"


----------

